# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Tamarin or Bonito? Or elsewhere?

## jillianleab

We are in our last few days on the island and our kids would like to try a "dining experience" (even though they have very selective tastes!). Hubby and I have had incredible experiences at Bonito and I think they're a little jealous. I remember from our last visit in 2019 Tamarin had a children's menu but I can't find any mention of it now. I did some searching on this site and long ago someone mentioned Bonito has a children's menu, but I've never see that, either. Any ground breaking suggestions where I won't spend 45 euro for them to eat three bites? I have restaurant decision fatigue!

Here's where we've been with them so far:

Pearl Beach (twice), L'Isoletta, Le Grain de Sel, Les Bananiers, Creperie, Papa Pizza, Buns, Bouchon, and JoJo Burger. None of this is "fancy" enough, my daughter has specifically requested white table cloths.

----------


## amyb

Can't vouch for table linens but suggest
Eddy's 
Back Ginger 
Repaire
Rivage

----------


## Cwater

Let me throw in Eddys I agree with Amy.  Another suggestion is Sand Bar.  Park by Pearl, walk along the beach to Eden Rock.  The walk at night is magical and you can share fun pirate stories with your kids along the way.   Walking to dinner with no shoeskids will love it! The pizza is amazing as well.  The memories and ghosts that St. Jean offers.  Filao, Emaraude Plage, Chez Francine, Toms Beach. Cheryl & I order an appetizer, a wonderful bottle of white and of course the pizza.  Enjoy and see you on the beach

----------


## PIRATE40

For us, any of the above except Bonito....

----------


## KevinS

Tamarin, even with the new owners, is still magical.

----------


## shihadehs

Eddy’s...and our grandson loved Select a few years ago

----------


## cec1

> Let me throw in Eddy’s I agree with Amy.  Another suggestion is Sand Bar.  Park by Pearl, walk along the beach to Eden Rock.  The walk at night is magical and you can share fun pirate stories with your kids along the way.   Walking to dinner with no shoes…kids will love it! The pizza is amazing as well.  The memories and ghosts that St. Jean offers.  Filao, Emaraude Plage, Chez Francine, Toms Beach. Cheryl & I order an appetizer, a wonderful bottle of white and of course the pizza.  Enjoy and see you on the beach



Eddy’s always is relaxing & a great ambiance, IMO.  The barefoot walk along St. Jean beach, however, with gentle waves & magical lighting of sunset & waterside villas & restaurants, is hard to surpass!  (Sand Bar pizza also is great!)

----------


## jillianleab

Merci! I showed them some menus and Eden Rock got their vote. They also want to try Repaire, so that's another to add to the list. Husband and I adore Eddy's but I couldn't convince them to try anything on the menu. They're so boring!

----------


## amyb

Be nice and if there is justice in the world they may someday give you grandchildren!

Hugs
Grandma Amy

----------


## JEK

> Be nice and if there is justice in the world they may someday give you grandchildren!
> 
> Hugs
> Grandma Amy




And the grandchildren may love oysters - my 6 and 9 year olds do!

----------


## amyb

Hooray for kid gourmets. 

I had fabulous raw oysters at L'Isola last week. Where did you find these delicious looking oysters?

Cute kid and by the way I am impressed with his thoroughly cleaned out shell.

----------


## jillianleab

I try to remember they still have a lot of life and flavor to experience. My son is more adventurous than my daughter, but both are far from gourmets! They're both very excited for Eden Rock tomorrow, and my son insists he will try the scallop crudo. He loved the grilled calamari at Shellona, and learned how to pick a blue crab at 6 years old, so maybe I should give him more seafood?

----------


## Cwater

> I try to remember they still have a lot of life and flavor to experience. My son is more adventurous than my daughter, but both are far from gourmets! They're both very excited for Eden Rock tomorrow, and my son insists he will try the scallop crudo. He loved the grilled calamari at Shellona, and learned how to pick a blue crab at 6 years old, so maybe I should give him more seafood?



the scallop crudo was smaller than we expected however a wonderful culinary delight. However your kids experience will be magical.  Where else in the world can you have this experience.  Enjoy!

----------


## Eve

Is Santa Fe closed?

----------


## phil62

> Is Santa Fe closed?



They are closed for vacation and will re-open early September.

Phil

----------


## TERP37

Eddy's/Santa Fe/Black Ginger

----------

